# My first project and would love help....



## cooper77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all I just got a fordson dexta petrol 4cyl tractor... The old girl is in poor condition and over time i will bring her back to her near new condition and use her just for mowing and slashing my property.. So i would love any info on where to get parts at good prices and advice on where to start... I have a million questions but for now that will do... Also I am in australia...


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the form, cooper77! Sounds like you're excited about this project, as are we to see it from start to finish.  So before you do any work to it, how about a picture to see what we are starting with. Bye


----------



## cooper77 (Dec 18, 2011)

/Users/adamdervan/Desktop/2011-12-17 11.31.13.jpg


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

cooper77 said:


> /Users/adamdervan/Desktop/2011-12-17 11.31.13.jpg


Link or picture not working, please try again! Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You'll need to either attach the picture to your post using the tools provided on this site (you'll have to click "Post Reply" or "Go Advanced" to get access to said tools) or by uploading them to a site like Photobucket or something similar. They probably show up for you because they are a direct link to a file on your hard drive rather than a link that the internet can see. If you still have questions regarding attaching a pic, feel free to ask!


----------



## cooper77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all let me know if these come through..... Im not very good on computers.... The ones with out me driving it are where i found her... the one with me on it is at my property http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11801&stc=1&d=1324285250

http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11802&stc=1&d=1324285250

http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11803&stc=1&d=1324285250


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like a fun project you got going there! :cheers:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I like it!  I would love to get face and eyes into a project like that for the winter.  You're right, old school is the best! Bye


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

That will be a great project, please keep us posted as progress is accomplished. I always like pics, the reason! because I can see a tractor, but also beautiful green fields,mountain's
way over there and a awesome blue sky with puffy white clouds. I like it! Thanks


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

:aussie::aussie:Welcome to the forum cooper77 whereabouts in Oz are you?
Cheers


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice project- its worth working on, because it runs and hydraulics seem to work - definite plus. Since its going to be put to work, id use an epoxy paint or clear coat it - nothing more annoying then scratches in brand new paint.

One lawntractor i repainted ( had to- was an ugly purple) - since i was putting it to work mowing , i basically just feathered the peeling paint, left the dents in it ( figured itd get more) and used cheep $1 paint - remarkably that paint has held up well over the years ive owned it.


----------



## cooper77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Farmer tim .... In in qld near the drag strip at willowbank...


----------



## cooper77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Dangeroustoy yes everything works the hydraulics may need some work but I think it is ok just when you turn off the machine or put the clutch in the deck drops but it is 50 years old so you expect a few things not to be a bit tired... hahahahaha Steering has a quarter turn before the front end decides to move but once again 50 years old..... Good tip with the paint I was going to use 2-pac and block it back like the old days then clear it.. It should not get to scratched up as it will be just to maintain the grass at a level and not get flogged....


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

cooper77 said:


> Hi Farmer tim .... In in qld near the drag strip at willowbank...


I know the area, I just changed jobs so won't be coming up that way for a while now.

will keep an eye out for your posts though.
Cheers


----------



## cooper77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all just spend an hour on a high pressure water blaster cleaning the old girl and it is blue under 50 years of built up grim with some orange. Evan gave the body a good old scrub with a wire brush to start getting of the rust and it is blue under all that rust. I have a question regarding water cooling system on her... I need a new radiator cap which is cool but do they have a thermostat in them as well?????? and would it be a good idea to "retro fit" an over flow tank. I have a spot in mind and I can get one to fit so I am just throwing it out there to see what feed back I get.... 

To all that have read and commented on this thread thank you as this is my first forum and I hope all you guys and girls have a great christmas and a fantastic new year and keep safe...


----------



## cooper77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all just spend an hour on a high pressure water blaster cleaning the old girl and it is blue under 50 years of built up grim with some orange. Evan gave the body a good old scrub with a wire brush to start getting of the rust and it is blue under all that rust. I have a question regarding water cooling system on her... I need a new radiator cap which is cool but do they have a thermostat in them as well?????? and would it be a good idea to "retro fit" an over flow tank. I have a spot in mind and I can get one to fit so I am just throwing it out there to see what feed back I get.... 

To all that have read and commented on this thread thank you as this is my first forum and I hope all you guys and girls have a great christmas and a fantastic new year and keep safe...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Radiator caps usually have a pressure spring in them - like for example 150-200 lbs - means when pressure in the system reaches that pressure - the spring compresses and lets the coolant out thru the over flow port - youll want to get the right pressure cap or it could damage the cooling system ( over pressurize it and blow a head gasket) - a recovery jug is a good idea , then it wont spill out all over the ground.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Radiator caps usually have a pressure spring in them - like for example 150-200 lbs - means when pressure in the system reaches that pressure - the spring compresses and lets the coolant out thru the over flow port - youll want to get the right pressure cap or it could damage the cooling system ( over pressurize it and blow a head gasket) - a recovery jug is a good idea , then it wont spill out all over the ground.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Good god man!  No radiator cap would be in the 150-200lb range! More like 12-20lbs. Its a cooling system, not a pressure washer!  :lmao:


----------



## cooper77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi All, yes I thought 150-200 lbs was a little high but I am a novice when it comes to cooling systems and plus when my cap said 4lbs i figured it was way to high or the cap I have is way wrong...


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know what the original spec was for that tractor, but a New Holland dealer would probably know. Try searching at the Messick's ad that shows up on the forum here. Just click it and you will get to their site where you can find a parts look up for your tractor. There should be a thermostat in the system, usually near the water pump on the upper radiator hose. Look for a housing that the hose attaches to that bolts to another housing (usually the pump). That's how all my IH ones are and how most cars are as well.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

cooper77 said:


> Hi Farmer tim .... In in qld near the drag strip at willowbank...


Are any of these cars still running at that Dragstrip? These pictures are 25 years old. Never heard of the place! Note that they are all right hand drive.

Pulled from the 'archives', took 2 minutes to find them!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

cooper77 said:


> Hi All, yes I thought 150-200 lbs was a little high but I am a novice when it comes to cooling systems and plus when my cap said 4lbs i figured it was way to high or the cap I have is way wrong...


The spring has been rusted out of 'Just-In-Case' for 20 years. She still has never 'puked' the coolant.


----------



## cooper77 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks country boy... I pulled the whole cooling system apart today (yes xmas day) and cleaned it all up and put it back together and it seems to be running at a lower temp... There was no thermostat in it but i do know where it should be the water pump was in good knick with no pitting on fins.. I just put a 1.6mm ( I dont know the imperial) spacer under the sealing ring in side the radiator to give the cap a bit more pressure as as soon as the temp got to 140f it would leak a lot of water out the over flow hose now that seems to have stopped.. Now it put water out of the over flow around 180f from the test i did today and that took a lot of effort to get it up that high so fingers crossed I have fixed that for now... 

Oh it brought back some memories making gaskets again and the smells and trying to work out what other sets of hands have done before me...http://cdn.tractorforum.com/images/smilies/santaclaus.gif


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My bad- confused temp ratings with pressure - lack of sleep does that.:dazed:


----------



## cooper77 (Dec 18, 2011)

thats cool mate.... that make sense now.... yes the old girl runs about 180 f and when she is working hardish in the heat she get up to 200 and just a touch over... we are in summer down here..


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

The Fordson House

This may help ID your tractor for specs-

nice tractor


----------

